# rocks dissolving



## mark0420 (Sep 1, 2011)

my tank has been fully cycled for a couple weeks now and when *** been doing water changes there is a cloud of dust coming from the rocks, i know its not from the sand because its white and the debris is a brownish color. is this from the rocks dissolving rapidly and is it good to have them in there? the tank is currently empty


----------



## royrusso (Aug 13, 2012)

Pics? Type of rock will matter here.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Were there ever fish in there? Sounds like fish waste.


----------



## mark0420 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yea some feeders but that has been at least 3 weeks since they died off because I was at the peak off the NO2 cycle. ICan take a turkey baster and blow on the rocks and there is a cloud of dust coming from. I'll make a vid of it tomorrow


----------



## mark0420 (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh and there is a pic of my rocks in my profile


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

sandstone/limestone?


----------



## mark0420 (Sep 1, 2011)

Not really sure. I did the vinegar test. And it fizzed do limestone?

I got the rocks underneath a overpass next to a river


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

My white texas holey rocks dissolve as well. White powder on surface on water in my 40g.


----------

